# New puppy coming - we need help with names



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

After a lot of searching and breeder interviewing, we have found our pup :whoo:. We are so excited for this little boy. We are struggling with names for him, so I was hoping some of you might have some good name ideas. What name should we give this little guy? We are counting down the days, and will be picking him up this Saturday to join our family. Thanks for reading this!!


----------



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

Yikes - my photo links are not working  standby for troubleshooting. Here is a link to some pictures in the meantime....http://havanesefun.shutterfly.com/pictures/8


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea! He is so cute. I like Ralph , Winston, and Pooh
Ps I got one picture up for you the others are better because you can enlarge them I right clicked and saved to my documents and down loaded from their.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He has such a beautiful coat the red shows in the out door picture!
PS This puppy has the same father as Zoey My black and white. He is from Hungary


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ned? Sweet Willliam?

He has a cute little face. I like the white tips on his toes.


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

I think his name is Henry Twinkletoes


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I have no idea why, but Pirate appeared in my brain when I saw him. He's very cute


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, if he isn't just the cutest little guy. Okay, I'll play. How about Muffin (as in stud muffin), Murray, Luke, Sunset, Romeo, Bogart (or Bogie), Lance or Bailey. . . for starters.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I don't know,it's really difficult, because I had a name for our boy[Dizzie Rascal]before I got to know him properly,and he does not live up to his name, he is very sensible, not a bit Dizzie!


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't know why but for some reason he looks like a "Fudge" to me.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

yum.... Fudge.... 

Henry Twinkletoes! ound: I love it! He could be Hank, for short.


----------



## snfhav (Feb 24, 2011)

Cocoa?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

How about Parker? He sure is a cutie.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hank is really cute too!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have no ideas for names-just wanted to say that he is the cutest little guy!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the name Henry for some reason when I first saw him.


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

He is the cutest little thing!!! We pick up our little guy Brutus on Saturday too!!! :biggrin1: I think because of his red tones he could be a Copper! Or maybe Regan, Chase, Bentley, Red, or Flannigan


----------



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

Suzi – a big thank you for getting his pictures up. I am still not able to make my links work for his photos. I might have to PM you for a brief tutorial, or find a link on “how to.”

Hi everyone – thank you so much for these great names and the helping me with this!! This forum is creative and has some great name ideas I hadn’t even thought of! 

My biggest challenge with naming is getting my husband and 2 children to “unanimously agree.” We have been name debating and vetoing each other for the last week plus. Getting all of us to agree is not realistic (I should know this by now  ). I will be writing down all the suggestions that get posted here and we will be presenting them to the family over the weekend. We may just have to draw names – that could be exciting. 

Henry is the name of a family member, so I know that will get an auto veto. Twinkletoes is pretty darn cute, so now we just have to find a first name. The name ‘Muffin Pirate Twinkletoes’ really made me laugh . Please keep posting if you think of other names.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I like Pirate too! But Spanky appeals to me as well. Good luck with your cutie!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What was the dogs name on Fraser? I think I liked that name 
I really wanted to name Zoey "Shelby or Hailey" but Bob didn't like those names so if any of you are getting girl it's okay to use those names if you want
I have a friend who named her dog D O G DEOHGE


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a cutie! How about Spot? Nobody names their dog Spot anymore, the popular names are Jake and Rufus and Cappucino...lol I love his coloring, like Rocky road Ice cream, so maybe Rocky? or Bullwinkle? Or Speedy Gonzales? that name and a RLH would be a heck of a party trick 

Congrats! He's precious!

Kara


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Suzi said:


> What was the dogs name on Fraser? I think I liked that name
> I really wanted to name Zoey "Shelby or Hailey" but Bob didn't like those names so if any of you are getting girl it's okay to use those names if you want
> I have a friend who named her dog D O G DEOHGE


The dog's name on Frasier was Eddie. What about Sparky?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations on your soon-to-be new family member! What a cutie! I am absolutely no good at naming things. We knew we were getting Augie 5 weeks before bringing him home and he STILL didn't have a name until he lived here for a month!! And I still probably call him 'Havanese' (or Monkey Butt) as much as I call him Augie! 

I like Henry/Hank too, but we could not use that as a nephew is named that. Dang these humans - stealing our puppy names!!! ound:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I agree with the rest...adorable baby dog! When it came to naming our pups, Chris and I couldn't agree on anything! I finally just gave up and let him choose their names, telling him the given name doesn't matter to me anyway, cause I always call pets by a different name. My Mom's cocker is named Scarlett...I call her Janey. My dog Sabbath was called JoJo. My maltese Prancer was called Fluffy, my sheltie Gypsy was called Dipper Doodle. I currantly call Yogi...Gerty or Trudy, and I actually call Boo Boo alittle bit by her name...only it's Boobee. Bee is her Mom's name, and Boo is a little hellion, apparently her Mom was too, until she was about 2 years old...
Anyway, here were my names, that I didn't get to use...Kaila, Willie, Jace, Kia, Drake, Nico, Keno, Kia, and Kobi. Enjoy your new babe!!!


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Toby,Tobie,Tiger,Tigar and Max are cute. He is adorable! Love his color.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep, even poor Coach get's referred to as 'funny bunny'... not exactly masculine


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I should have kept my list of suggestions when I was trying to come up with a name for McGee! Right now he is often known as "Pee-Pee McGee" LOL


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How about Hector or Tonka maybe Frisbee?


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Colors Change*

I would suggest not using anything that is related to his color -- because it could change a lot (and often does) and you could end up with a white dog named Fudge!


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

Major Twinkletoes?


----------



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

I just got my puppy on Monday and named her after me - a lot of my friends kids call me Miss Terry, and from that I named my puppy MissTee. Hope that helps . . .


----------



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh you all are great! Thank you for stopping by and helping. I have a feeling we might end up without a name for an extended period of time – vetoes are happening left and right in this house. My 2 .5 yr old wants to name him “Ga’ma.” That was vetoed in about .2 sec by her brothers…poor kid.

My kids think I am nuts because I keep laughing at some of the names as I read these posts – but the ideas are great! Sparky is his dad's name so he could be a Jr.  - I love Rocky Road, Fudge and Cocoa –and Judy, thank you for mentioning about him possibly becoming a white dog and the color specific name not fitting. I hadn’t even thought of that.

I too remember growing up and calling all of our dog different names – it was almost as if each family member had their own pet name for our dog. Pee-Pee McGee is so perfect – that really made me laugh. Funny Bunny and Monkey Butt are pretty darn cute. Leigha – I like Major Twinkletoes (Twinkletoes is definitely part of his name!!). 

We packed up his little carrier and supplies for picking him up tomorrow. We are vacuuming out the car tonight, sprucing up his crate and Xpen, sewing a little blanket – can you tell we are excited  ?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I had a friend who had a little dog named "nite-nite" and it was the cutest darn non-havanese little dog ever  But I kinda giggled to myself every time I heard them yell for her "NITE NITE"....I would tease her that the neighbors think she's nuts, or.....night John boy (I'm almost old enough to remember that show) ound:

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How exciting! I know you won't sleep a wink tonight but try to because you're going to need your rest.......lol


----------



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

Actually, she did really well. First night a little bit of crying, second night a little bit more than the night before, third night a whole lot of crying and howling, last night - not a peep until 6AM, lol


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tomorrow is the big day Have you practiced making videos? So much easier than trying to take pictures of moving puppy's! You even made him a blanket that is so sweet. Have a safe trip


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Good luck with the new pup whatever you name him. I'm no help, it took me forever to finally come up with Brody. I did also like Finn and Cassidy. Right now I'm sure Brody thinks his name is "Brody, stop it! leave it! no!"


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Rory ~~~ Just love the name Rory....


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

I like Smokey, or Tippy Toes for the cute white tips on his feet You could nick name him TT  He is very cute!


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

So exciting!!! I am also getting everything ready for Brutus tomorrow! I hope I can sleep . Hopefully you will be able to all agree on a name soon. Good luck picking him up tomorrow, let me know how it goes! We'll have to swap stories, it's kinda nice having someone to go through it with you at the same time


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:cheer2::cheer2:op2:op2: Two new Baby's yea!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Today's the big day!

We need a report.

J

PS - I like Pirate too.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I have been waiting where is the new little guy I hope everything is okayop2:


----------



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi everyone – the little guy is home (still nameless, poor pup)!! We are absolutely in love with him. He is very affectionate and playful. Our children adore him, and he (puppy) just lights up when he sees the children from his Xpen. He starts bouncing like a little rabbit in circles and wagging his tail. He has learned to settle down and sit before we release him from his crate or pen. Not bad for such a little guy.

All of our children have been very respectful of him, and have been able to give him space to and time to adjust (with some complaints and requests for holding  ). We are charging our SLR so we can take decent photos of the little guy. In the meantime I will share a couple fuzzy cell phone photos. My youngest cuddled with him in his dog bed. He didn't have anyinterest in his bed until he saw her in there. He jumped in and snuggled up to her. I think our children are helping him adjust to leaving his siblings. 

He slept all night the first night, and was up twice last night to go to the bathroom. During the day he is doing great with potty training and is completely pad trained (yea breeder!). He is doing very well in his crate (yea breeder again!). He seeks out his crate to relax and sleep, and doesn't complain much when we put him in there for quiet time or bedtime. He went to the vet today for a quick exam and our vet thinks he is very healthy and sweet. This has been a busy last few days! I will write more and have pictures in a day or two....time for me to take a nap!

Suzi – big thank you for helping us find our new boy. The wait was so worth it – we love him!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YAYAYYAYAYYY! So glad the time has come for your family!!  
I still like Cash/Kash ... LOL 
Max is also a good name..... can't wait to see pics of him when he comes home!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Adorable!!! I'm still rooting for Pirate, but he may be too sweet. (Although Coach who is also sweet has become much more rascally in the last few weeks.)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay! i see the pics Now! LOL
so sweet!! Congratulations! glad everything is going so well!!!!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Love the pics - so cute and sweet. It won't be long before you have just the right name for him now that he's with y'all.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What sweet pictures.As he bounces like a little rabbit when he sees the children,how about,Bouncer,or Thumper?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Your pictures are adorable! Congratulations on the new little guy. Cannot wait to find out what you name him!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

What a wonderful day for your kids and for the-puppy-who-shall-go-nameless. I love your photos of the sweet kids, fur and furless.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What about Max? Sam?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Well - he's as cute as they come! How about Riley?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Aw..how sweet - I've been eagerly scrolling to see what you named him...and secretly hoping I could throw in a couple...here are mine:

Puff Pirate? Puff for everyday. Puff Pirate for formal.

Fuzz?

You said "My biggest challenge with naming is getting my husband and 2 children to “unanimously agree.” We have been name debating and vetoing each other for the last week plus. Getting all of us to agree is not realistic (I should know this by now ). I will be writing down all the suggestions that get posted here and we will be presenting them to the family over the weekend. We may just have to draw names – that could be exciting."

This made me laugh. My family and I probably had 300 names we were tossing around..among them Furbie and Rookie...Relay...we tried to name Kipling something that was meaningful to all of us and still cute for a dog and unique. Kipling is a street name near our house so that's that.....but Relay was a front runner as both my kids run and Rookie was close too though more reflective of my DS vs. DD. Good luck!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is what I did with all the names that I came up with.... 

Pick out the favorites from your list...say the name out loud. 

Then pick favorites again from your new list and so on.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

waybrook said:


> Well - he's as cute as they come! How about Riley?


 I like Riley too and my Ralph  and I have always loved the name Sam but for a girl.

Your daughter

is just the right size for the puppy bed how sweet


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm putting my vote in for Spanky, really like that name for this lil' pup.

I think after you all get to know each other, a name will pop into your head.


----------



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi everyone - sorry for being gone so long. We are finally getting the swing of things!! My husband was really against getting a "little dog" so I wanted to give him the opportunity to name him. Our dog is now named "Ricky Riccardo." I did not care for Ricky, but once I added the Ricardo it felt better. I used to love watching reruns of I Love Lucy as a kid.

On Cinco De Mayo my mom brought over little maracas for my children - my youngest dropped one on the floor and Ricky decided to pick it up and run and bounce around the house with in his mouth making it rattle. It was a riot!

We are finally sinking into a routine and things are starting to feel manageable. Our crate, feeding, potty, exercise, training and socializing routine has finally been established. We went for a temperament test today for a small dog play group. He passed his test so we will start having play dates on Saturdays and training on Thursdays. There is another Havanese named Duchess in the group so we are excited to meet her. I recently gave him a bath and took some pictures of his teeny body  - he is so tiny under all the fluff!! I will get better pictures this weekend to post.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, YAY! so glad everyone is settling in and your pup has a NAME! 
Welcome RICKY!!!  :whoo:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola, Ricky! Feliz conocerte!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

z8alia said:


> Hi everyone - sorry for being gone so long. We are finally getting the swing of things!! My husband was really against getting a "little dog" so I wanted to give him the opportunity to name him. Our dog is now named "Ricky Riccardo." I did not care for Ricky, but once I added the Ricardo it felt better. I used to love watching reruns of I Love Lucy as a kid.
> 
> On Cinco De Mayo my mom brought over little maracas for my children - my youngest dropped one on the floor and Ricky decided to pick it up and run and bounce around the house with in his mouth making it rattle. It was a riot!
> 
> We are finally sinking into a routine and things are starting to feel manageable. Our crate, feeding, potty, exercise, training and socializing routine has finally been established. We went for a temperament test today for a small dog play group. He passed his test so we will start having play dates on Saturdays and training on Thursdays. There is another Havanese named Duchess in the group so we are excited to meet her. I recently gave him a bath and took some pictures of his teeny body  - he is so tiny under all the fluff!! I will get better pictures this weekend to post.


 Little Rickey was the child on the show  Its funny people call me Lucey because I'm always doing something silly and getting in trouble 
I'm waiting for more picturesop2:


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Bueno perro Ricky Riccardo! Bienvenido!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

What a cute name. He really is a cutie! My DD had a friend in 5th grade that named her dog Lucy because she wanted to say "Lucy, I'm home" when she came home. Thought that was cute for a 5th grader-she loved I Love Lucy re-runs.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

One of Ricky's brothers is now Augie's little brother. But, alas, he has no name at this time.  :biggrin1: Hopefully soon!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Do you already have him Linda!!!? Which breeder did you girls go through!!
SO jealous!! Have FUN!!! SO wish I was closer to get some puppy lovin'!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Do you already have him Linda!!!? Which breeder did you girls go through!!
> SO jealous!! Have FUN!!! SO wish I was closer to get some puppy lovin'!


 I know and I kept the secret (which is hard for me to do) The Breeder is Zoeys Breeder! They all have the same father! We are practicality family ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

that is AWESOME!!! I am a horrible secrect keeper! LOL


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> One of Ricky's brothers is now Augie's little brother. But, alas, he has no name at this time.  :biggrin1: Hopefully soon!


What??!! And no pictures?? shame on you!! We need pictures and info. asap.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Photos please!!


----------



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi everyone - finally have some free time and have some pictures! Thank you for welcoming Ricky!! He is such a sweetie. 

My youngest loves him and they are the best of friends - although she did a number on me....wiped her yogurt hands on a freshly washed/dryed/brushed/nail clipped puppy. Gotta love kiddos.

Linda - I am SOOOO excited you have Alfalfa :whoo:!! I can't believe it!! I was praying that someone near me would get one of Ricky's sibs!! I know Spankey is in Kennewick, and Billie kept Darla. When did you get him? Would you want to meet up for a play date? I would LOVE to have them see one another. How is your little guy adjusting? Pictures please? Is his coat as fluffy as Ricky's (Buckwheat)? Yea Suzi and Linda - we do have a little family of Havs!! Congrats Linda!!

I posted a close up picture of Ricky's coat. He has lots of black hair across his back that is black to the root, and his second coat is a cream with a strawberry blonde roots? He has a white chin, chest and toes. And some auburrn thrown in. His chest and legs are lighter overall. His tummy is black and his armpits are strawberry blonde - he is one interesting colored pup  (says proud momma). I am going to start a thread asking what color/pattern he is because I just can't tell. Have to get better pictures first.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ricky is adorable - LOVE his color. Hope he retains, but just never can tell with these guys. Alfalfa's is mostly colored on the tips. But there are some black hairs throughout. Will be interesting to watch. Ricky's coat looks a bit curlier; I think he looks more like Darla in the face - she is a little doll. We are trying to come up with a different name as I think it may sound too close to Augie and may cause confusion. He seems to be adjusting fine. He cried some the first night, not quite so much last night. Otherwise, he seems quite confident and sure of himself. He is not the biter that Augie was as a pup. He sure does not like to be gated in the kitchen when the people and Augie are out, but I put him in there if I think it is about potty time. He and Augie had a good run tonight, chasing each other around and around, until their tongues were hanging.  Augie has had to 'escape' several times, by jumping on the couch. This little guy likes to hang from Augie's jowl hair and is pretty persistent. From the looks of things, I think they will be good friends.

Yes, it would be fun to get them together. I loved Billie's dogs - they were all such sweethearts! Oh, we visited last Friday on our way through to Mt. and then stopped and picked him up on Monday, his 10 week birthday, on our way home.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the pics! What great coloring!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What did Billy label him on your paper work as far as color?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Linda ~ I think Bosco is a super cute name for your new little guy! Augie and Bosco. it works!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Rick's colouring is very interesting,wonder how it is going to turn out.


----------



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks ladies. His coloring is wild!!! I was giving him a water bath again today (he rolled in mud), and there are so many colors all over this guy. He looks like he might have some silvering coming in around his neck area, maybe it is just white with some black - who knows.

Suzi you are a smart cookie -I didn't think to look at his paperwork! I just found it and Billie has him as a Brindle/Tricolor. It will be interesting to see what and if he changes. I love the little guy either way . I keep trying to find another Hav that looks like him online in the coat color description sites - but can't. I should know better - there are many, many coat possibilities .


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

z8alia " I keep trying to find another Hav that looks like him online in the coat color description sites - but can't."

He looks a lot like RICO did when RICO was a puppy. As RICO grew, his coat changed to more silver, except it stayed fairly red on his back. He was registered as a silver brindle.

Your pup's coat is beautiful and I look forward to seeing how it changes.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Holly molly Reco's coat really changed where did all that white come from? How fun Its like having two different dogs Patty could you look into his coat when he was young and know that it was that light underneath?


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Suzi,
There have been many changes of the "coat of many colors" that RICO has. When he was a pup, the color changes were in bands and began at the roots. There was never any white and even now, the color you are calling white is actually silver, cream, and where the photo shows dark on his back is now red. Love it.


----------



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

Pattie - thank you for posting Rico's pictures! He is gorgeous!!! I hope my little guy has a chance at such a beautiful coat! I wish I could pet Rico - his hair looks divine. I love the coloring he has throughout, and his eyes are so expressive. I am glad you mentioned bands becaus ethat is what Ricky has in areas. 

Now I can't wait to see what Ricky does with his coloring - it is quickly getting lighter and longer . The one thing I am noticing about my little guy is that he is pretty wavy -looks like a little lamb around his leg area if I don't comb and blow dry, or if he jumps in puddles - my rascal!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

z8alia,

Yeah, the foot hair tends to go into little tendrils if not brushed out. Some coats are little more wavy tending to "clump" (not a great descriptive word, but I think you get the idea). I've said it before that I will use a slicker on their paw hair to separate the hair, then a comb will run through it very nicely.


----------

